# SMPS help



## iVB_Robot (May 20, 2011)

which smps should i get 
VIP 600W SMPS | Buy SMPS in Mumbai | Best SMPS
 OR
FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply

I have a Saphire 5770 Vapor-X and Intel Core2duo E4500 @ 2.20 GHz

and yea how about this Corsair 500W CX PSU 5x SATA 2x PCI-Express

so out of these 3 which 1 should i get ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2011)

no to VIP. get Corsair VX450W.


----------



## iVB_Robot (May 20, 2011)

how about the Corsair CX500W ?


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2011)

if on budget, then fsp saga 500W @2k


----------



## reflexx20 (May 20, 2011)

go for CX 400 @ 2.8k instead of CX 500 3k.....as CX 400 easily outperforms CX 500 because of its 80+ rating.....and CX 500 is a bit overrated PSU in terms of wattage


----------



## iVB_Robot (May 21, 2011)

No to the CX400 and VX450 because i am looking for something which is above 450 watts as it would even be useful in future. how about this Buy Cooler Master Power Supply | Cooler Master 500W eXtreme Power Supply

and Cooler Master Real Power Pro 460W and COOLER MASTER GX 450W (these have maximum output of 540 and 552 W) and what is the maximum output of VX 450 ?


----------



## MegaMind (May 21, 2011)

Cooler Master 500W eXtreme < CX400



iVB_Robot said:


> and Cooler Master Real Power Pro 460W and COOLER MASTER GX 450W (these have maximum output of 540 and 552 W) and what is the maximum output of VX 450 ?


*Source?* AFAIK one cannot pull more than 450W in GX 450W

Max. o/p of VX450 is 570W


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2011)

CM Extreme PSU are bombs. don't get it even if someone gifts you.

also CX series is more of a budget series. VX is better. and VX450W can give out 550W output under load. so getting VX450W over the CX series is recommended.



mailme.manju said:


> Max. o/p of VX450 is 570W



and that too without blowing up. still don't try this at home.


----------



## doomgiver (May 21, 2011)

iVB_Robot said:


> No to the CX400 and VX450 because i am looking for something which is above 450 watts as it would even be useful in future. how about this Buy Cooler Master Power Supply | Cooler Master 500W eXtreme Power Supply





mailme.manju said:


> Max. o/p of VX450 is 570W


^^source : Corsair VX450W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
actually, it might even reach 600w peak with proper cooling in winters


Sam said:


> CM Extreme PSU are bombs. don't get it even if someone gifts you.
> and that too without blowing up. still don't try this at home.


agreed. gift it back to your worst opponent


lesson : go for vx450 @ 3600
else go for fsp saga2 500W @ 2000 if on a tight budget


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

Mention your budget first.


----------



## iVB_Robot (May 21, 2011)

Rs.3900 is my budget and where will i get the cheapest VX450 ? At primeabgb its at 3900 , not available at smcinternational and itwares and at ebay it is at 3,750


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

Then get the VX450. Where do you live btw?


----------



## iVB_Robot (May 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> Then get the VX450. Where do you live btw?



i live in jabalpur , MP


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

I guess you can't procure it locally, prices of vx450 at all online shops are almost same. Can you post the ebay link?


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

VX450 for 3.75k including shipping: eBay India: CORSAIR VX450 POWER SUPPLY (CMPSU-450VXUK) (item 120721814400 end time 07-Jun-2011 13:19:45 IST)

The seller is Tirupati Enterprises, the distributor of Corsair in India.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 22, 2011)

iVB_Robot said:


> Rs.3900 is my budget and where will i get the cheapest VX450 ? At primeabgb its at 3900 , not available at smcinternational and itwares and at ebay it is at 3,750



why not Corsair GS600 @ 4.1k at prime.


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2011)

iVB_Robot said:


> Rs.3900 is my budget and where will i get the cheapest VX450 ? At primeabgb its at 3900 , not available at smcinternational and itwares and at ebay it is at 3,750



3600 @ theitwares with shipping included.

i got mine within 2 days of payment.
they accept cash transfer too


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> 3600 @ theitwares with shipping included.
> 
> i got mine within 2 days of payment.
> they accept cash transfer too


Does itwares support credit/debit card payment, if so what is the surcharge?


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

AFAIK, they don't support any payment gateway which rules out CC/DC. Only if you buy from their ebay shop you can use CC/DC.


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> AFAIK, they don't support any payment gateway which rules out CC/DC. Only if you buy from their ebay shop you can use CC/DC.


If going for ebay tirupati has cheapest price.


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

Much depend on whether the savings on using credit card is significant compared to the higher price charged in ebay. Like the K62 cabby from itwares is 6150/- with shipping if you do a EFT. In ebay its 6250/-. Now interest earned for 50/60 days on 6150/- is not enough to cover the 100 bucks gap. So a EFT seems better option. But yes, ebay has some other benefits.


----------



## doomgiver (May 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Does itwares support credit/debit card payment, if so what is the surcharge?



i have NO idea. i did a cash transfer via icici bank. dont have a credit/debit card


----------



## iVB_Robot (May 23, 2011)

Ok after a lot of thinking , i got my budget up till Rs.4850

so now for what should i go for VX450 @3600(TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!CORSAIR CMPSU-450VX 450W ATX12V V2.2 80 PLUS Certified SMPS) or VX550@4825( www.theitwares.com/corsair-cmpsu550...e-ready-plus-certified-power-supply-p-86.html ) or GS600 @ 4100 (Buy Corsair | Buy Corsair 600G Power Supply | Corsair CMPSU 600G Power Supply)


----------



## doomgiver (May 23, 2011)

for your current rig, VX450 will do a superb job. i dont see any need of a 500W psu yet.

unless you want to upgrade in the next few months to a bigger and power-hungry rig, save your money, dont take the VX550 and stick with the VX450. its a good choice.


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> for your current rig, VX450 will do a superb job. i dont see any need of a 500W psu yet.
> 
> unless you want to upgrade in the next few months to a bigger and power-hungry rig, save your money, dont take the VX550 and stick with the VX450. its a good choice.


Yeah, do what he says, if you want to upgrade later get the VX550.


----------



## iVB_Robot (May 23, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> for your current rig, VX450 will do a superb job. i dont see any need of a 500W psu yet.
> 
> unless you want to upgrade in the next few months to a bigger and power-hungry rig, save your money, dont take the VX550 and stick with the VX450. its a good choice.



Thanks man! but i don't think i plan to upgrade so i will then get the VX450 only. Thanks every one for helping me out  .


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

Glad to see you make a good decision there. Congrats in advance for your purchase.


----------

